# Getting Started



## FLtreeGuyVHTC

So I've tried working with my father for the last four years and it has been nothing but a headache. He has made me look unprofessional and stupid in front of customers. Most of the equipment is his... Dump trailer stump grinder.... Saws ropes gaffs and belt are mine... Would like to cut him right out but I have no credit and no signers... Anyone got suggestion for me? Really just need a trailer with a arm and a chipper... $10,000 that I could pay back in two years... If I could get it?


----------



## RAG66

Ah family matters. My first piece of advise, go get some side jobs. Talk to other tree companies in the area. The spirit of independence can be strong, you'll always feel like you could do better than Dad. Best to seperate if you can not get along, he's your family, it rarely works to work with family and friends. So another thing, NEVER use credit to get going. Go to work for some other company and work to build your company. I know others will disagree but I have been under the curse of debt, lots of it! It is very hard to keep a great attitude when your making payments and the off season comes. Get your name out to some good customers and keep earning a paycheck. It will take longer to do it but you will be better off. If your young 18 - 27 maybe 30 you have plenty of time to get a solid business going. I am 40+ and still climbing, still going to climb for a few more years maybe 5-7. By then I hope to find good people to work for me....


----------



## northmanlogging

it may be gypo but used beat up not quite worn out gear does get the job done for cheap, rebuild as necessary and slap some paint on it no one is the wiser... just maintain it till ya can buy better


----------



## bushwacker101

I agree with RAG66, try not to purchase on credit if you dont have to. Start small and work your way up to bigger jobs (I found that the local bigger companies didn't want any of the jobs under $1500 so I jumped on those). Keep your overhead low, I invested in all the proper gear and rigging to do removals first, and purchased a used dump trailer. With in the first year of operation we had a 12" chipper (purchased from another company that couldn't make it's payments), dumptruck, and 2nd year added mini skid steer and a stump grinder (all used but well taken care of). Be patient and the rest will fall in to place. Good luck and be safe!

Ben 
Bushwacker Tree Removal


----------



## RAG66

I thought I would be laughed off the forum with the "no debt" advise. I just know what it is like to have 400+ for the phone book, 400+ for the chipper, 300+ for a personal loan. That crap eats at your mind, takes valuable energy you could use for getting jobs and doing jobs. Prospective customers "smell" ambition and "know" the difference between desperation and ambition. Go in knowing what your able to do, don't go in and tell what you can't do. I have found most people who call me want me to do the work before I get there, as long as I don't price myself out.... I am mostly referal now, left the phone book behind. Your equipment can be "used", the maintenence is absolutely key to your success. GREASE, BLADES, CHAIN, OIL, TIRES, BRAKES ETC. Do it and you'll get by. Don't do it and your absolutely going to fail!:rant:


----------



## David1

Dear FLtreeGuyVHTC !!!!! you should mention that which are you get started now, If you specified then we must tell you something about your requirement. So you mentioned it please.


----------



## Rio_Grande

I know what you mean, working with family. My dad and I were in business together for 3 years. It was terrible. I don't know why but I could land work and get started. He would come along and we would all but get run off. I lost 5k worth of work one day because he got into an argument with the property owner. Two days later we separated the business and it has been much better for both of us since. Year later he had a stroke and that business don't mean squat compared to his health.2 lessons I learned, don't mix family and business and if you do be able to separate the two. 

Finally I am mixed regarding going into debt for equipment. I have but there are times I have regretted doing so. We are 10x more productive when we work, but we have to pay more bills when we don't!

Good luck just remember at the end of the day your dad is your dad and the day he is gone your differences never mattered.


----------



## Seemlessstate

This is a tough market. I know, I'm at the geographical opposite end of it as you. 

The people my way have more money than god, but they are so spread out and there aren't that many, they can be very finicky, and most only reside in their houses for a few months a year. word does spread. there are so many people around this area that i know started their small business on very little money, word of mouth and a good reputation.


----------



## ShermanC

*Our dads were alike*

The advice given is solid and it's healthier to appreciate the good things about family and take business to the street, on your own platform. I started my business with $800 cash in 1998 after six years of unpaid apprenticeship. I did about ten local jobs "on acceptance" ...see what you think of my work then we can negotiate the job. Took photos for a show and tell book (local references) and bought tools and equipment gradually. In 15 years it has grown to a healthy small business with a solid service reputation and I usually have a waiting list. People will often wait to get a quality job, knowing the work is typically dangerous and hard physical work. Avoid buying equipment to meet a job requirement. Instead, try to get the work you are equipped and skilled for. In time, given you work safely and profitably, it might grow for larger services. Hold a safety meeting every day. Take nothing for granted and pray for patience, safety and mutual respect among your peers.

Shop for liability insurance so you can get coverage that meets the type of work, the revenue it generates and covers you adequately. Hold down advertising expense but ask for word of mouth referrals after every job. Keep a written record of every estimate and every work order. When you can afford it join the Tree Care Industry Association and read everything they publish. And stay tuned to this forum. Fasten your safety gear and good luck.
If your area has regulations you must meet, let that training be your first priority while you work for another company. You might have to pull a permit to do a job. You might have to post a bond for another. You might encounter other hurdles not mentioned here and you might find them in the archives of this forum, a great group of folks who have "been there, done that". Their advice can often save you money and Excedrin for the pain.


----------



## ambassador

Don't forget to account for insurance in your start up cost. I offer one of the best products on the market. PM me with any questions.


----------

